# Dual Peppy? found in horrid situation in Colorado



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've only caught a couple news articles. Craziness. Even without knowing details. Even if some catastrophic illness swept through the barn. Who leaves things this way? Which makes me suspect laziness and neglect. 

In some ways I liked things better when horses weren't so popular as recreational pets to people.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

From what you can see it definitely looks like him, same brand too. :c And everything I've read does seem to confirm that the surviving horses were indeed left.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been seeing this all over Facebook today, too. I honestly could care less that Dual Peppy is involved in this - no horse or any living being should be treated like this, ever.

I don't understand how these people can live with themselves, going about their every day lives knowing that they have dozens of horses cooped up and DYING in a barn, standing in feet of feces and rotting bodies. The smell, the disease... These poor animals.

One article I read stated these horses suffered from founder, too. These horses are being mistreated and are in tremendous pain that can be prevented.

Life circumstances do NOT matter when it comes to the responsibility of another life. If you cannot afford to keep that many horses, you need to sell immediately. Do the RESPONSIBLE thing. IF these horses died from disease, they need to be humanely euthanized and the bodies carried away, burned, or what have you. This entire situation was not taken care of properly from the start.

I am incredibly disappointed in these people and I am happy to hear they are willing to do what is right for these horses, but I also wish they were forced to give them up. Some people do not deserve second chances.

/endrant


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly it boggles my mind that, from what I am reading, neither vets nor humane society has been involved at all. I do get that a 22 yr old horse can be a hard keeper, and may be a bit thin. BUT, not like this, standing with skeletal remains around him in deep manure. I agree, no horse should have to go through this-or any animal for that matter (as my little dog is curled up next to me….;-) ) But, this particular horse made a LOT of $$ for these folks….so him of all as earned his keep. Quite literally.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

the story i heard was that a neighbors dog got loose and went down to the barn and the owner followed and found the horses under the tarps and called someone.. The guy that owned Dual peppy before those people said that he is going to take him back because he felt like he owed it to that horse for putting him in a situation that turned out bad..


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes that is correct. He is trying to get him back.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The most irritating part is that no one is doing any thing for the horses that remain. People need to get in an uproar. I looked online and couldn't find much like a city dept or anyone to contact. Will keep looking and they will get an earful from me and other need to do he same.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THe latest news is that the horses are on their way out of there now. Apparently the Humane society got involved, finally.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

This just in on The Justice For Dual Peppy FB page:

"The judge in the hearing ruled there was probable cause for search and seizure. The horses will remain in care of the humane organization and the bond situation will be cleared up, we will report more information as it becomes available."


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Woman At Center Of Animal Cruelty Case Will Not Get Animals Back For Now


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I know this is a giant leap forward, but, this woman should not be allowed near anything that breathes. Ever.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Trial has begun for the Dual Peppy case.

Trial begins for woman accused of neglecting horses in Black Forest | News - Home


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

This is an old story.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> This is an old story.


Yes, it is. However, the trial is a new story that I'm interested in. Thought others might be interested also.


----------



## MyBayQHFilly (May 13, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> This is an old story.


But the trial is new.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I was just wondering the other day what had become of this story.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

" Sherri Brunzell was convicted on eight counts of animal cruelty in an El Paso County Courtroom."

Dual Peppy Case: Sherri Brunzell Guilty of Animal Cruelty | Rate My Horse PRO

Sentencing in August. I hope she's never allowed to have animals again. It's so sad that this sort of thing goes on everyday.


----------

